# Head light parts



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

does anyone know where I can get the rings that hold the lens to the housing


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

If you are talking about the lights on a letter series, I would try "Steiner tractor parts" or www.cngco.com . There's likely other places too.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: They have them listed in the O.E.M. catalog for $12.50 each.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks JB, I figured someone should be able to come up with some more sources!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

The lights are 6 in. with the lens on , the lens itself is almost 6.75. the lights are made by Guide, they used them on many different tractors:argh:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this of any help?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=61592&item=3859397813


----------



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

thanks, but they are to little. these almost look like bug eyes on the tractor, big with flat lens


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

What model tractor are they on?


----------



## Dieselbear (May 30, 2004)

they are on a R minneapolis moline


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: I thought you were looking for I-H parts since you posted in the I-H forum.


----------

